# Ludwigia inclinata



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Edward,

IMPRESSIVE!! That is a candidate for the Plant Finder!


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome! I wish you can show a non-closeup picture, to see how it fits in the surroundings. wait, is that emergent growth?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That would be Edward showing off his skills again LOL...oh..I mean yes, that is emergent growth LOL...although the Inclinata doesn't look transitioned.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thank you all,
I didn't expect such a nice reaction. Actually, I reacted to Art's post Lets see your emersed growing setups!  and then I realized it's about cryptocorynes. Well, after taking the pictures and uploading them I decided to post them anyway.
I do not specialize in emersed aquatic plant grow operations, but the few I tried worked well. I have exotic house plants in hydroponic setups for very long time so it's nothing new here. I think it's time to start growing aquatics now.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's really nice orange growth on the inclinata, but are you as successful at keeping it orange underwater?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Shouldn't this be moved to the Photography forum?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think this is appropriate for the forum and can stay. Edward, would you please tell us a little about your setup and how you maintain it? 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

WOW !
Impresive Edward, I see ludwigia, glosso and...some stems of didiplis?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

No, there is no Didiplis diandra. The few pieces sticking out is Ludwigia arcuata.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Edward, would you please tell us a little about your setup and how you maintain it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil


Hi Phil
Here are the parameters:

RO - 100%
TDS 260 - 340 uS
pH 6.2 - 6.6 by CO2 passive reactor
NO3 5 - 10 ppm
PO4 0.1 - 0.5 ppm
GH 5 - 6 dGH by Discus Mix (PPS)
KH 0.5 dKH by Discus Mix
Ca 20 ppm by Discus Mix
Mg 5 - 10 ppm by Discus Mix
CO2 6 - 9 ppm passive reactor
Water depth 2" - 3"
Light - cheap Home Depot fluorescent 4" distance, no Sunlight
Substrate - inert silica quartz 
Dosing - PPS
Water change - never

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> That is a candidate for the Plant Finder!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> That's really nice orange growth on the inclinata, but are you as successful at keeping it orange underwater?


Hi Raul-7
Only at low KH of zero to 1 degree. The orange colour is always there, but it's health suffers badly when KH goes up.
I have setup two identical RO tanks. One with inert silica quartz and one with CaMg(CO3)2 Calcium magnesium carbonate, Dolomite rock. The inclinata doesn't like the presence of the KH CO3 carbonates. It suffers badly with increasing KH/TDS. In contrary, it grows happily in the inert silica and without water changes. 
Same with Nesaea crassicaulis. Additionally, this specie looks even worse when it's roots are in the alkaline substrate instead of floating in the same tank.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you Edward, that helps a lot! The warm weather has almost made it here to NC. As soon as the night temps stay in the 60s I'll be putting my buckets and whatnot outside again to try growing all these neat plants.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Edward, would you please tell us a little about your setup and how you maintain it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil


Yes, Edward, please do share some information on your setup. The Ludwigia and Glossostigma look great together.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi Edward, here is a pic of my submerged inclinata in kh5 - never had problem to keep it in that color. 








my problem is growing it emersed though.
how do u dose co2 to emerged plants? 
in the emreged growth i use regular water with KH8-10 - do u think that is my problem?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

wow, mor_b, my goal will be to get it to that color! gorgeous.


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Edward said:


> RO - 100%


 Perdon because my english is very short, What it is *RO*? Pure/Osmosis Water?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

RO= reverse osmosis water.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mor-B is your inclinata red all the way down to the base? From what I can see is that it gets greener the farther away from the light it is. What lighting are you using?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi mor b

What kind of KH kit do you use and what is your Ca, Mg?

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Ludwigia inclinata in emersed form.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got some of this plant in the emerse form. It did not do well at all when I put it in my tank in fact it died faster then a crypt melting from being in the mailbox for two days. There were leaves all over the place  The stem even turned black before I threw it out. Hey edward just a idea maybe you can send emerse cuttings to people who want to grow it emerse and submerse cuttings to people who want to grow it submerse. I think more people will get good results if you do. As for me anyone else got some of this plant? I am still looking to put this in my tank. I do not want to grow it emerse as I like the submerse leaves better,at least from the pictures I have seen.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

fishmaster#1 said:


> Hey edward just a idea maybe you can send emerse cuttings to people who want to grow it emerse and submerse cuttings to people who want to grow it submerse. I think more people will get good results if you do.


Hi
Most commercial growers including http://www.tropica.com are producing and shipping emersed forms because they are much more resistant to shipping damage. Emersed aquatic plants are ready to be planted in an aquarium any time.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Uh.. yah... ok. I guess I must have gotten a damaged/dieing shipment. I guess I will just have to keep looking.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Is that flower submerged Edward? I didn't know flowers bloomed underwater.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

frozenoak said:


> Is that flower submerged Edward? I didn't know flowers bloomed underwater.


This flower is above water.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a very attractive flower. The L. peploides v. glabrescens flowers I got have nothing on that!


----------

